# Spray bars?



## TDI-line (2 Mar 2008)

At present i have an Eheim Pro 3 2078 which uses a spray bar, and i have fitted an Eheim Pro 2 2028 at the other end. I haven't put any kind of spray bar on this end. So the flow is straight out of the flow pipe.

Is there any critical problems i could get?


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Mar 2008)

I'm not totally sure what kind of 'critical problems' you're thinking of!  Personally I only use a spray bar on one tank angled against the glass to reduce the flow from an Aquaball internal filter on a breeding tank for Apistogrammas, otherwise I like the linear flow power filters produce from simple open outlets.  I think Clive uses spray bars though to get a more 'lateral' flow over a wider area.  It all depends on what you want from the flow IMO, the amount of water turnover will be approximately the same whether unless the spray is restricting the flow.


----------



## TDI-line (2 Mar 2008)

Thanks Eds.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Mar 2008)

TDI,
       There are no real absolutes because it all depends on the internal geometry with the hardscape and plants and size of tank.  In my tank, due to the large size I found that mounting the spraybars on the back of the tank improved my ability to grow carpet plants substantially, and I found that the other plants responded as well. Plants which were CO2 critical such as Ammania in the mid-ground grew much better.  In a smaller tank, or with a different internal configuration, or even with a different set of plants I may not have seen a difference.

Just try different outlet combinations for a few weeks at a time to find the best for your particular tank. You ought to be able to see the flow patterns immediately by noting the movement of the leaves on each of the plants.

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (2 Mar 2008)

Thanks Ceg.


----------

